# J and R bicycles New orleans La.



## Murray Fan (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a girls bike with skirt guards that has a badge that
reads  J and R bicycles  New Orleans La.  Does anyone know 
anything about this company? I can send pictures just
email me. Thanks, Allan.


----------



## depriest (Oct 3, 2007)

here's allan's pic of the headbadge


----------

